

Google maps and Events on one page. Our project. - usc_student
http://www.motherusc.com/events/?

======
bananamansion
is this taking rss feeds from different event websites and listing them? would
be cool if you guys talked about the creation of this

------
gsrika1
your search looks pretty fast ? What have you used for search

------
gsrika1
nice job! looks pretty good

